# Mountain Goat Hightail Ale - Ag Recipe Suggestion?



## Polar Beer (8/1/09)

I'm spending too much money on this beer. 
Anyone want to help me out with suggestions on a 23L? 

Reckon I'm still too novice to try putting recipe's together from scratch. 

I've read around some posts and it apparently (and somewhat counter intuitively for an English bitter) uses US-05 yeast and US Cascade hops.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## jimmybee (8/1/09)

i'll b watching replies on this thread - i'm interested aswell...


----------



## shandy (8/1/09)

I know that it used to be liquid 1056 and they switched to us-05. That was info from the source about a year ago. I did used to know the malts that went into it too but I've forgotten. Might be able to find out though.


----------



## pmolou (8/1/09)

well no ag help but this might help
not sure were i found it but had it saved

Mountain Goat Hightail clone 1 

* 1.7kg Coopers Real Ale tin (Pale ale if doing Mtn Goat Pale Ale) 
* 1kg Light dry malt extract 
* 100g Crystal malt (steeped for 20 minutes) 
* 100g brewing sugar 
* 25g Amarillo hops for the Pale Ale or Goldings/Fuggles for the Hightail, steeped for 10 mins with the LME.


----------



## randyrob (8/1/09)

They posted their original recipe a while back

hope this link helps Linky


----------



## hazard (9/1/09)

I went on the Mountain Goat brewery tour just before Christmas - if you are in Melbourne it is well worth a visit, tours are every Wednesday night, the bar is open and they also serve hot pizza. They have a few beers on tap that are not available in the shop eg they had "Rapunzel', a 'double" IPA which was 7.5% ABV and tasted pretty good.

Anyway, during the tour I was able to find out a bit about the current recipe, i think the previous link may be outdated.
Grains are 75% pale ale malt, the rest is "crystal malt and other stuff".
Pride of Ringwood is used for bittering (I saw a bag of pellets so I am sure that this is correct), and head brewer confirmed that Cascade is used for flavour/ aroma.
Only dry yeast is used (US05 might be a good bet for a home brewer, or perhaps you can culture from a bottle)


Beer is fermented at normal temperatures for a week, then dropped down to 0 degrees celsius for another week. During this week of cold conditioning, they take sediment off the bottom of the (conical) fermeter to assist with clarification of beer. There is no filtering of the beer and it still comes out pretty clear, so this is quite effective - makes me want to stick my fermenter in the fridge at home (my wife may get upset that there is no room for the milk, though). Dextrose is used for priming, and of course bottle conditioning is employed - therefore they also noted that ABV of bottles is slightly higher than that of kegs.

This should get you most of the way there, does anyone have some thoughts on the spcific grain bill for the "25%" other stuff?

hazard


----------



## Polar Beer (9/1/09)

hazard said:


> Anyway, during the tour I was able to find out a bit about the current recipe, i think the previous link may be outdated.
> Grains are 75% pale ale malt, the rest is "crystal malt and other stuff".
> Pride of Ringwood is used for bittering (I saw a bag of pellets so I am sure that this is correct), and head brewer confirmed that Cascade is used for flavour/ aroma.
> Only dry yeast is used (US05 might be a good bet for a home brewer, or perhaps you can culture from a bottle)
> ...



Thanks Hazard! That's great stuff. 

Now for the all important 25%


----------



## pmolou (9/1/09)

will be watchin this thread its a great beer in my opinion


----------



## hazard (11/1/09)

I've been thinking about this. We know that
- 75% of grains are pale malt
- original recipe on the previous link shows 12% crystal malts
- POR used for bittering, and cascade for flavour/aroma (as an aside, I was at the Corner Hotel on Boxing Day, and had a few pots of hightail ale - IMHO, there was too a touch too much cascade)
Lets make a guess and say that the rest is munich malt. I don't taste any chocolate malt so will leave this out for time being. How about this for a 23 L recipe?

Pale Malt 3.75 kg
Munich malt 0.55kg
Light crystal 360g
Medium crystal 240g
Dark crystal 120g
POR 25g at 60 min
cascade 20g at 10 min
cascade 20g at flame out
US 05 of Wyeast American Ale yeast (1056)
ABV = 4.7%, IBU = 27

I have grains for a wit brew to do next weekend so won't be able to try this for a while, but are there any comments or suggestions to improve this recipe?


----------



## pmolou (11/1/09)

hazard said:


> I've been thinking about this. We know that
> - 75% of grains are pale malt
> - original recipe on the previous link shows 12% crystal malts
> - POR used for bittering, and cascade for flavour/aroma (as an aside, I was at the Corner Hotel on Boxing Day, and had a few pots of hightail ale - IMHO, there was too a touch too much cascade)
> ...




hmm im no expert but that looks like alot of crystal (though i am an extract brewer so never get good attenuation) anyone gonna give it a try??


----------



## hazard (12/1/09)

pmolou said:


> hmm im no expert but that looks like alot of crystal (though i am an extract brewer so never get good attenuation) anyone gonna give it a try??



I recall seeing somewhere on this site a quote from Chuck Hahn to the effect that JS Amber Ale is 20% crystal - so 12% in the recipe above is not excessive. Certainly more than usual, but I guess its what makes these 2 brews stand out from other packaged beers. They are not dissimilar, and probably my favourite beers at this time, despite having been a dedicated Tooheys Old drinker for the past 25 years. 

Regards


----------



## kram (12/1/09)

No idea on the accuracy of the recipes below, but I copied them down from somewhere in the past...



> Mountain Goat pale ale :
> 
> Fresh hallertau is the key with JWM export pilsner malt and wyeast 1028 london ale yeast. I have done it a few times with wyeast 1272 aswell and that comes up a treat. You have to keep the mash temp low, would not go above 66c unless your know your yeast will get down to 1.012-1.013 with a higher mash temp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronin (12/1/09)

shandy said:


> I know that it used to be liquid 1056 and they switched to us-05. That was info from the source about a year ago. I did used to know the malts that went into it too but I've forgotten. Might be able to find out though.



That's interesting, I was always under the impression that Mountain goat used 1028 in their beers. Have a look at post #6 in this thread...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...goat\+1028

That's from Dave himself...so they've obviously changed the yeast since that post?


----------



## anc001 (29/1/09)

Interesting use of light med and dark crystal, might try something similar in my next recipe. These guys make great beer, would love to have it on tap at my local instead of horrid mega swill.
Wonderful of them to be forthcoming with their expertise too.



> Rob Hart Says:
> July 8th, 2008 at 2:46 am
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pmolou (22/3/09)

looking at making this a house brew emailed mountain goat today asking for help (hopefully i'll get some tips)

did anyone end up making this???? howd it go... etc etc


----------



## pmolou (24/3/09)

bump


----------



## Fourstar (24/3/09)

Personally for the malt bill I would go the following is 75% pale is the required.

75% Pale
10% Munich
8% Light Crystal
5% Med Crystal
2% Carafa Special II

Yum.


----------



## .DJ. (24/3/09)

I dont see how the hightale has cascade in it... Maybe the Pale but not the hightail!


----------



## pmolou (24/3/09)

cheers 
so would light crystal be JW Cara 40L
and medium JW crystal 60L
and dark JW dark crystal 120L
?
ow and im an extract brewer so im not gonna include the munich but might add some toasted malt/ JW amber


----------



## jayse (24/3/09)

kram said:


> No idea on the accuracy of the recipes below, but I copied them down from somewhere in the past...



those are old recipes for how the beers were a couple years ago, the IPA is the drunk arabs recipe and the other two are mine. The IPA has changed totally as it used to be a pale almost straw coloured beer with pacific gem, now it seems to be a golden coloured beer with maybe cascade.

I haven't tried the pale ale in a long time so no idea if thats still the same but the hightail seems pretty much the same still, the idea of mixing up different crystal malts sounds good.

Can't see how you can't see its cascade in hightail DJ.


----------



## Ronin (24/3/09)

jayse said:


> those are old recipes for how the beers were a couple years ago, the IPA is the drunk arabs recipe and the other two are mine. The IPA has changed totally as it used to be a pale almost straw coloured beer with pacific gem, now it seems to be a golden coloured beer with maybe cascade.
> 
> I haven't tried the pale ale in a long time so no idea if thats still the same but the hightail seems pretty much the same still, the idea of mixing up different crystal malts sounds good.
> 
> Can't see how you can't see its cascade in hightail DJ.



I thought the same thing about the IPA. The first time I had it years and years ago, it was really pale, looked almost like a witbier with the amount of haze, but really bitter. Now it's definately more golden/amber, quite clear and I don't think as bitter.

I'm not sure how he can't see the cascade in hightail either, I thought it was right out there. It's definately not in the pale, even the bottle says the pale's made with hallertauer.

James


----------



## .DJ. (24/3/09)

maybe I'm missing something.. Had 5 of these on Sunday, didnt strike me as Cascade.. 

I'm sure I'm wrong, maybe just my un-edumacated palate!!! :wacko:


----------



## brendo (24/3/09)

.DJ. said:


> maybe I'm missing something.. Had 5 of these on Sunday, didnt strike me as Cascade..
> 
> I'm sure I'm wrong, maybe just my un-edumacated palate!!! :wacko:



def cascade...


----------



## Ronin (24/3/09)

.DJ. said:


> maybe I'm missing something.. Had 5 of these on Sunday, didnt strike me as Cascade..
> 
> I'm sure I'm wrong, maybe just my un-edumacated palate!!! :wacko:



You haven't built up a tolerance to cascade have you? :lol: 

How much cascade's in the APA you have on tap?

It's not the most overpowering use of cascade I've ever tasted. It's not LCPA (not a fan BTW).


----------



## brendo (24/3/09)

Ronin said:


> You haven't built up a tolerance to cascade have you? :lol:
> 
> How much cascade's in the APA you have on tap?
> 
> It's not the most overpowering use of cascade I've ever tasted. It's not LCPA (not a fan BTW).



the darker malts also helps to lessen the Cascade's impact somewhat...

Brendo


----------



## SJW (24/3/09)

What style would this come under, for the Beersmith style guide? I wish they had Aussie Ale


----------



## Ronin (24/3/09)

SJW said:


> What style would this come under, for the Beersmith style guide? I wish they had Aussie Ale



At a guess I'd say american amber ale, can't think of what else it would fit in.


----------



## Fourstar (24/3/09)

pmolou said:


> cheers
> so would light crystal be JW Cara 40L
> and medium JW crystal 60L
> and dark JW dark crystal 120L
> ...



That would be close. From memory, light(caramalt) = 20L, medium(crystal) = 40L, dark(crystal) = 80L

If you are not using munich because you use extract, theres no point in using toasted malts like amber or melanoiden as they need to be mashed to convert. All you will do is add unconverted starch to your beer. If you want that toasty quality, just add a pinch of chocolate.


----------



## Fourstar (24/3/09)

SJW said:


> What style would this come under, for the Beersmith style guide? I wish they had Aussie Ale



I made one up for Beersmith. i can add it as an attachment to this post when i get home if you want steve!


----------



## SJW (24/3/09)

I just come up with this, I think I will give it a crack soon. As I mainly do Lagers I have never done a good Ale.

Aussie Bitter 
American Amber Ale 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 31.86 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.57 % 
400.00 gm Crystal Malt - Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (55.2 EBC) Grain 7.34 % 
300.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (94.6 EBC) Grain 5.50 % 
200.00 gm Crystal Malt - Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (165.5 EBC) Grain 3.67 % 
50.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.92 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
0.60 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.44 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.49 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 27.3 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 26.4 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5450.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 14.42 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.74 L of water at 75.2 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.16 L of water at 88.7 C 75.6 C


----------



## Ronin (24/3/09)

SJW said:


> I just come up with this, I think I will give it a crack soon. As I mainly do Lagers I have never done a good Ale.



Looks bloody good to me, ~15% crystal should give you a fair whack of flavour. You might get a high finishing gravity with that much crystal and a 68C mash. How well does SafAle American Ale attenuate? Never used that yeast. It looks like something I'm planning for 1272.

James


----------



## pmolou (24/3/09)

My extract clone will be this 

2.5kg DME
300 Light crystal
200 Medium crystal
100 Dark crystal
50 chocolate malt

Hopped to 25 IBU

Will experiment with hops maybe one with all cascade then next all galaxy and then maybe a combo (galaxy more just because i heard there fancy pants amber uses it and is amazing) :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## SJW (24/3/09)

> Looks bloody good to me, ~15% crystal should give you a fair whack of flavour. You might get a high finishing gravity with that much crystal and a 68C mash. How well does SafAle American Ale attenuate? Never used that yeast. It looks like something I'm planning for 1272.
> 
> James


I would normally use Wyeast but the ol US-05 does a good job, just ask most of the micro's around the world who do ales. Anyway it would not be abnormal to expect 77%-78% attenuation with this bad boy. As I said my Ales leave a lot to be desired so I need to get back to basics and stop the dry hopping in the keg and the 4 grains + Flaked Maise and just do a Ale malt + Crystal and two hop additions with a std yeast.
Boy, let me make a Lager any day over this stuff 
I got my hands on some Galaxy hops so I may try them with this one too!


----------



## pmolou (26/3/09)

i got my reply back from mountain goat quite interesting as its differant from the vintage ales recipe and some others stated so far here it is

 Hi Phil, Thanks for your email, we always love to hear from Goat stokers around the place. They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so consider us flattered! The Hightail is roughly 88% Traditional Ale malt as a base, 8% pale crystal malt and 3% medium crystal malt for some body, colour and biscuity goodness with about 1% roast malt for some colour and a touch of roast character. We bitter with Pride of Ringwood and use Cascade as our aroma hops. I hope this helps! Cheers and beers,Jayne


----------



## Polar Beer (26/3/09)

pmolou said:


> i got my reply back from mountain goat quite interesting as its differant from the vintage ales recipe and some others stated so far here it is
> 
> Hi Phil, Thanks for your email, we always love to hear from Goat stokers around the place. They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so consider us flattered! The Hightail is roughly 88% Traditional Ale malt as a base, 8% pale crystal malt and 3% medium crystal malt for some body, colour and biscuity goodness with about 1% roast malt for some colour and a touch of roast character. We bitter with Pride of Ringwood and use Cascade as our aroma hops. I hope this helps! Cheers and beers,Jayne



Top work pmolou. Really well done. 

I've got Hazards sugested recipe in the secondary and due to come out tomorrow. Not too far off the mark it seems:

Pale Malt 3.75 kg
Munich malt 0.55kg
Light crystal 360g
Medium crystal 240g
Dark crystal 120g
POR 25g at 60 min
cascade 20g at 10 min
cascade 20g at flame out
US 05 of Wyeast American Ale yeast (1056)
ABV = 4.7%, IBU = 27

Trouble is G&G have no POR  and haven't for long while   . Used Northdown as that was really the only option on the day. The fridge there is looking very bare. 
Tasting the samples I probably could have upped the Cascade. Still experimenting with cube hopping. We'll see after it's mellowed out for a couple of weeks. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## pmolou (26/3/09)

keep us updated i'm keen to hear how this turns out before i brew mine :super:


----------



## randyrob (28/3/09)

Hey Guys,

for those interested here's a bit more of a deciphered version of the Vintage Hightail Ale Recipe

Cheers Rob.

Mountain Goat Beer
- mildly fruity
- malty - scotch ale like (caramalisation)
- low bitterness (20-25)
- slight hop aroma/flavour possible
OG ~ 1045 FG ~1015

87% Pale malt 156kg
6% Light crystal 10.8kg
4% Medium crystal 7.2kg
2% Dark crystal 3.6kg
1% Chocolate malt 1.8kg
Mash @ 69

3hr long boil

1kg Cascade @ 60 mins
250g Cascade soak

Danstar Manchester yeast

------------------------------------------------------------
11kg
~~~~
9.57 Pale
.66 60
.44 125
.22 260
.11 1100 (?? crossed out, replaced with 50g?)
------------------------------------------------------------
11
2630 CAS (?? some calculation, can anyone understand this?)
=80g + 20g soak
------------------------------------------------------------
25BU=(X x 6.1% x 35%)/9000


----------



## brownshoes (3/5/09)

Just wondering does anyone has a follow up on their recipes?


----------



## pmolou (3/5/09)

i still havent had time to brew mine


----------



## Polar Beer (3/5/09)

Mine came out OK. It was close, but def too much crystal. I also couldn't get any POR. The recipe advice the brewery sent to Pmplou should nail it. 

I NC & this time I came up short on Cascade flavour. Will adjust for next brew. 

Very good drop though. Thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## DTM (7/7/09)

Hey all. 
Just wondering if anyone has any more feedback or info on this recipe? Just found this thread and i'm super keen to do an extract version. 
cheers


----------



## scrogster (11/7/09)

I brewed the recipe below recently, and it came out pretty close to Hightail I think. 
Compared side by side, the colours were identical, mine had a little more body and maltiness, and lacked detectable roastiness, owing to
the absence of any roast malt or roast barley in my recipe. Mine also had much more hop flavour and aroma than the original.

If I wanted to make it even closer to Hightail, I'd reduce the Crystal and Munich a little, and reduce the hops a bit, but I think I prefer
it the way it is.

Batch Size: 24.00 L 

Boil Size: 30.00 L

Estimated OG: 1.050 SG

Estimated Color: 16.9 SRM

Estimated IBU: 41.8 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (Grain 76.92 % 

0.75 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 12.82 % 

0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 4.27 % 

0.15 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.56 % 

0.10 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 1.71 % 

0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 1.71 % 

20.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 

25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 

30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.00 %] (5 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 

30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 

30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma HHops - 

30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteHops - 

0.33 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale Yeast (DCL Yeast #USYeast-Ale 





Mash Schedule: My Mash

Total Grain Weight: 5.85 kg

----------------------------

My Mash

Step Time Name Description Step Temp 

60 min Mash In Add 17.55 L of water at 71.0 C 65.0 C 

10 min Mash Out Add 8.78 L of water at 97.9 C 75.0 C


----------



## bullsneck (1/1/11)

Thanks for the tips. 

I'll give it a go, with just over 1g/L to add a bit more of a Cascade hit.
20g PoR to 20IBU
Cascade at 20 and 5 to 12IBU, plus around 25g dry hopped.

How's that sound?


----------



## IainMcLean (2/1/11)

If you're not in a rush I have a recipe back home that tastes remarkably like Hightail Ale... Currently in Europe.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (2/1/11)

Iain McLean said:


> If you're not in a rush I have a recipe back home that tastes remarkably like Hightail Ale... Currently in Europe.


that would be good, I had a crack at it myself but she it got an infection, would be good to get some confirmation before i give it another go.


----------



## sean_0 (1/4/11)

Iain McLean said:


> If you're not in a rush I have a recipe back home that tastes remarkably like Hightail Ale... Currently in Europe.


 Are you home yet? I'd love to take a look at that recipe


----------



## HoppingMad (1/4/11)

Did a brew of the 'Vintage' hightail in late 2010. The one that was mentioned on their blog.

Will admit it tastes nothing like the current version which I suspect has had a lot of crystal and roast taken out of it and the hops bumped up.

For those thinking of doing the 'Vintage Hightail' from the link earlier in the thread, I would add more late cascade or bump up the dry hop, or better still use hop flowers over pellets for that super fresh taste you get of it off the randall at the Richmond brewery. Mountain Goat are doing plenty of big hops at the moment and the old recipe is quite different - quite roasty is the way mine came up.

Actually slugged one down last night after having it cellared since Chrissie. It now tastes quite English with the cascade hop dulled off but has a great red to light brown colour with a nice creamy head.

Still not a bad recipe to try - quite sweet with all the crystal would be my only gripe - but for those that love the US styles of American Red/Amber and APAs this is a slightly roasty version with a difference. Cellar it a while like me and you'll almost wind up with a Celtic Red!

I would have loved to have entered this beer in a comp but it doesn't quite seem to fit perfectly to a style. But who cares? It's great to drink.

Hopper.


----------



## hooper80 (7/9/15)

SJW said:


> I just come up with this, I think I will give it a crack soon. As I mainly do Lagers I have never done a good Ale.
> 
> Aussie Bitter
> American Amber Ale
> ...


This high tail


----------



## hooper80 (7/4/16)

Anybody got any updates on the hightail recipes? Please


----------



## hooper80 (26/4/16)

Anybody brewed this beer of late?


----------



## Jordie_tackles (12/8/17)

Very basic instruction for my second batch but will attempt this tomorrow.

15L batch

2.5 Kilo Pale Malt
.25 Kilo Light Crystal
.25 Kilo Dark Crystal
.085 Kilo Cara Red

20g Pride of Ringwood at 60 minutes
15g Casade at 10 minutes
15g Cascade at flameout

Safale US-05 yeast

Any thoughts


----------

